# !we want to be where you are! possibly Mérida



## shaun'n'kate (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi, 

My Girlfriend and I are British, currently living and working in Buenos Aires. We are hoping to move to Mexico next year and so the research as begun...

Although we are finding ots out online (although, sometimes a little outdated  ) I thought it would be a good idea to ask a few questions on an active forum...The BA forum has been our first point of call for many a matter whilst in Argentina lol.

After pretty much closing our eyes and waving our finger over the Mexican map, we have now narrowed our search to Mérida. We see this looks like a beautiful City..not to far from a possible weekend beach trip and hopefully a good location for possible work. Though, we currently work as English teachers (no suprises ther im sure) we are open to other ideas.

I guess what Im asking is for any initial advice, Do's, Donts and generally the things you often say to yourself " i would do that next time round"

MANY MANY thanks in advance for any advice. Like I said we are researching but you just cant beat personal, first hand responses!

Shaun and Kate


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

There are quite a numer of people that have posted that really like Merida as well as the beach areas in Sisal & Progreso.
There are two pretty common answers to your post.
-1st, you need spend time there and not just a couple of days to see what you want, preferably in both winter and summer.
-Unless you have a sponsoring company, do not count on Mexican income to live on as getting work pertmits in Mexico is not easy. Come on a tourist visa and look at the options.


----------

